# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  España camina hacia un periodo de sequía meteorológica

## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/sociedad/ar...srcsrsoc_3/Tes

Aún así, los embalses mantienen buenas reservas de agua debido a las precipitaciones acumuladas

EP   24-01-2012

España está entrando en un periodo de sequía meteorológica, a pesar de que a nivel hidrológico los embalses mantienen buenas reservas de agua, que se deben a las precipitaciones acumuladas del invierno de 2009, y de primavera y los últimos meses de 2010.
Según el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), Ángel Rivera, en el último año ha llovido una tercera parte de lo normal y ha añadido que diciembre tuvo un carácter "muy seco" que se está agudizando en enero.

Además, ha apuntado que la zona con menor sequía es el área Mediterránea, mientras que en el norte y la vertiente atlántica, la sequía de lluvias es muy acusada.

"A nivel meteorológico estamos entrando en un periodo de sequía, a nivel hidrológico no", ha insistido Rivera que ha añadido también que este invierno las lluvias están siendo de carácter débil y poca intensidad y aún más, que "no hay una señal clara de que vayan a entrar precipitaciones importantes" en las próximas semanas.

Según el informe de Vigilancia contra la Sequía de la AEMET, hace dos años la mayor parte de la Península se encontraba en niveles normales de precipitación, e incluso, casi toda la mitad sur presentaba niveles húmedos a extremadamente húmedos. Por el contrario, las zonas más secas -de ligeramente secas a extremadamente secas- se centraban en Asturias, un área del oeste de Galicia, Cantabria, País Vasco, noreste de Castilla y León, La Rioja y Navarra.

Sin embargo, según el mismo documento, los datos de hace un año, ya mostraban que el área Cantábrica (Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria, País Vasco), La Rioja y parte de Castilla y León ya presentaban niveles valores de precipitación de secos a extremadamente secos. Además, con carácter moderadamente seco se encontraba el resto de Castilla y León, gran parte de la Comunidad de Madrid, la mayoría de Castilla-La Mancha, el este de Extremadura, el norte de Andalucía y el sur de Murcia.

El mapa de precipitaciones de hace tres meses refleja que las zonas moderadamente secas y las muy secas ocupan buena parte de la Península, salvo el cuadrante sureste de Galicia, extremo occidental sur de Castilla y León, extremo occidental de Extremadura, el oeste y el sur de Andalucía, Murcia, Comunidad Valenciana, mitad este de Aragón y Cataluña (excepto el extremo noreste), cuya situación de precipitaciones estaba en torno a los niveles normales.

Mapa en rojo

Por su parte, el extremo noreste de Cataluña tenía una situación moderadamente húmeda, al igual que el oeste de Mallorca, mientras que el resto de Baleares presentaba niveles normales de precipitación. El archipiélago Canario presenta déficit de lluvias de seco moderado a extremadamente seco. Esta última circunstancia se observa en Gran Canaria y los dos tercios sur de Fuerteventura.

Finalmente, el mapa de precipitación estandarizado del mes de diciembre se distribuye entre las categorías de extremadamente seco o moderadamente seco, lo que confirma la tendencia de esta entrada en un periodo de sequía.

Por su parte, el meteorólogo José Antonio Maldonado ha destacado que diciembre se ha caracterizado por una situación "claramente" anticiclónica en la que las precipitaciones fueron "bastante escasas" y afectaron a algunas comarcas del norte peninsular.

Sin embargo, considera que es "más significativa" la anomalía térmica de los pasados días que la escasez de precipitaciones, ya que tomando datos de 1961, un año que fue bastante cálido, la temperatura media de España en 2011 ha sido la más alta de este periodo, seguida por las de 2006 y 2003. El mes diciembre de 2011 ha mantenido la tónica de casi todos los demás del año, es decir que su temperatura media ha estado ligeramente por encima de la normal.

----------


## REEGE

Hoy he visto a Roberto Brasero en el tiempo... y que lejos quedan los niveles de 2009 y 2010 con esas lluvias extraordinarias con lo que acontece a día de hoy...
Da pena ver las fechas del año que tenemos y los días que hace... Nos hacen falta muchas lluvias y no vienen.
Lástima que creo estamos entrando en un ciclo seco... los odio!!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Sabiamos que tenía que llegar ese ciclo, por desagradable que nos parezca.

----------


## albertillovernel

Para hablar de ciclo húmedo, quiza tendrĺa que haber una prevalencia de esta situacion de abundantes lluvias durante varios años, cosa que desde la década de los '70 no ocurre. Actualmente deberiamos hablar de una situación de sequía interrumpida puntualmente por algunos meses de abundante precipitación. De hecho, el anterior "ciclo" lluvioso se circunscibió a las generosas precipitaciones acaecidas entre diciembre de 2009 y enero de 2011. Ahora, solo queda resignarse hasta el próximo episodio de elevada precipitación.
Saludos!

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Si este invierno continúa siendo tan seco, nos veremos cara a cara con la gota fría en el mediterráneo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si este invierno continúa siendo tan seco, nos veremos cara a cara con la gota fría en el mediterráneo


¿Una gota fría a estas horas?
No creo...

----------


## Luján

> ¿Una gota fría a estas horas?
> No creo...


Quizás se refiera al próximo otoño, pero la verdad es que vendría bien que se explicara.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Si, a eso me referia Luján

----------


## Luján

> Si, a eso me referia Luján


Quién sabe. Es una posibilidad, pero las "gotas frías" se generan más por la temperatura del mar que por las precipitaciones anteriores. De hecho, sin humedad no hay "gota fría".

Con el frío que va a hacer esa semana, el calentamiento del Mediterráneo partirá de cero (no cero ºC). Es muy pronto para siquiera tener una idea de si será año de "gota fría" o no.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Gracias Federico. Ya he visto que te has registrado, al igual que Luján, gracias a los dos

Un saludo cordial, Miguel Angel RB

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Por cierto, mi padre el el foro de Meteohellín es "trueno"

----------


## embalses al 100%

"No lluvia" como mínimo has el 3 Marzo, que es hasta dónde llegan las previsiones. Supongo que se alargará.
Además las previsiones estacionales a largo plazo para Semana Santa t Feria, dan lo mismo.

----------


## ben-amar

02/14/12 a las 7:33
http://www.iagua.es/

(MNCN) Un trabajo desarrollado por investigadores del Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales del CSIC y de las universidades de Barcelona y Almería, publicado recientemente en la revista Journal of Arid Environments, concluye que desde el siglo XVII se aprecia una recurrencia de fases secas en el sureste peninsular.

María Machado y Gerardo Benito, científicos del MNCN, señalan: "Nuestro estudio confirma una deriva en las lluvias otoñales hacia el invierno, que se observa desde principios de los 90. A la hora de elaborar modelos climáticos para esta región, hay que tener en cuenta la tendencia hacia períodos secos más largos, la mayor variabilidad interanual y una distribución cambiante en el patrón de precipitaciones estacionales".

Según indican los registros históricos, las inundaciones catastróficas son más probables en años húmedos con una elevada precipitación a lo largo del año. Por ello, el proyectado descenso de las precipitaciones en el futuro sugiere que podría producirse una disminución en la frecuencia de inundaciones catastróficas y un aumento de las sequías a lo largo de este siglo.

Conocer la frecuencia y el rigor de sucesos hidrológicos extremos, como son las sequías e inundaciones, permite entender la susceptibilidad de una región a la variabilidad del clima y ayuda a predecir las respuestas climáticas al calentamiento global.

En el último milenio hay que destacar dos períodos de gran variabilidad climática conocidos como el Período Cálido Medieval y la Pequeña Edad del Hielo. Durante el primero, cuyo auge debió alcanzarse hacia el siglo XII, el clima en Europa fue más cálido que el actual, lo que permitió la expansión de la agricultura.

En el segundo, que duró casi cinco siglos desde el XIV al XIX, se produjo un enfriamiento del clima con episodios muy severos, entre cuyas consecuencias están la desaparición de los viñedos en Inglaterra y del cultivo de cereal en Islandia.

El sureste peninsular es la región más árida de la Europa continental. Sus escasas precipitaciones son la consecuencia directa de su aislamiento geográfico debido a las cordilleras Béticas, que constituyen una barrera natural que bloquea los frentes atlánticos que barren el resto de España. La precipitación anual no supera los 350 mm y las lluvias se producen fundamentalmente en otoño y al inicio del invierno, y también al comienzo de la primavera. La gran variabilidad interanual que se observa en las precipitaciones se traduce con frecuencia en lluvias torrenciales con un gran poder erosivo.

Del déficit endémico de agua en la región hay constancia desde la Edad Media, época de la que datan los primeros depósitos de agua y sistemas de irrigación. Además, el impacto de las inundaciones y sequías queda recogido en documentos y crónicas escritas del siglo XIII en el que se describen estos eventos climáticos. Estos registros, junto con la reconstrucción de las paleoinundaciones mediante el análisis de los depósitos de sedimentos que las inundaciones dejan en los remansos de los ríos, permiten visualizar las condiciones meteorológicas durante el último milenio.

Durante el Período Cálido Medieval y en algunas décadas de la Pequeña Edad del Hielo fueron muy frecuentes las grandes inundaciones; sin embargo, su frecuencia disminuyó a lo largo del siglo XX, pasando de 0,22 inundaciones por año a solo 0,14. Durante las fases más húmedas, a finales del siglo XIX, las grandes inundaciones se producían en todas las estaciones, mientras que en la segunda mitad del siglo XX, de 1945 a 1973, más del 70% de las inundaciones extremas otoñales están ligadas a patrones de lluvia con una elevada variabilidad interanual.

Referencia bibliográfica:

Machado, M. J., Benito, G., Barriendos, M., Rodrigo, F. S. 2011. 500 Years of rainfall variability and extreme hydrological events in southeastern Spain drylands. Journal of Arid Environments. doi: 10.1016/j.jaridenv.2011.02.002.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La escasez de precipitaciones se va a prolongar en el tiempo*





20.02.12. Pasan las semanas, y siguen sin llegar hasta nuestro país borrascas jugosas que dejen precipitaciones generalizadas, con lo que el periodo de sequía en la mayor parte de las regiones españoles, iniciado el pasado año sigue prolongándose. Y lo peor es que no se atisban cambios a corto plazo.

Tal como se viene comentando en el hilo de previsiones estacionales temporada 2012 del foro de debate, el futuro se presenta bastante negro en cuanto a precipitaciones. Como siempre, cuando hay que echar la mirada más allá de los 9 días a que alcanzan los modelos meteorológicos mayoritarios y convencionales, no nos queda más remedio que hacer uso de modelos estacionales, como el CFS, cuya salida de hoy 20 de febrero es la que hemos adjuntado arriba.
En ese mapa es posible observar pronunciadas anomalías negativas de precipitación para el mes que viene, que se prolongaría también durante el mes de abril, pudiéndose romper, quizás, durante el mes de mayo. Es decir, meses en que es más probable la llegada de borrascas atlánticas jugosas, se están viendo pasar con predominio de las altas presiones y tiempo seco, aunque haya sido bastante frío. Esto es peligroso, ya que una anomalía positiva de precipitación en mayo puede significar una alta actividad tormentosa, ya que a esas alturas del año, la llegada de borrascas atlánticas es menos probable. Y esto hace que el mapa lleve a engaño, ya que una alta actividad tormentosa tampoco aseguraría precipitaciones generalizadas por encima de la media.
Y si poco optimistas son las previsiones a largo plazo, a corto plazo son idénticas; con la ausencia casi general de lluvias durante el rango de previsión de los distintos modelos.
Es necesario que la actual tendencia seca se invierta, ya que sería muy preocupante alcanzar la época estival con una prolongación de la sequía, dadas las ya preocupantes circunstancias.

----------


## sergi1907

Habrá que acostumbrarse a la sequía.

En lo que va de año, en Siurana se llevan acumulados 6 litros y en Flix 2, cifras ridículas.

----------


## Luján

> *La escasez de precipitaciones se va a prolongar en el tiempo*
> 
> 
> [...]


Si el texto no es tuyo, pon el enlace, para curarnos en salud  :Wink:

----------

